# Whats a good peptide to start out with?



## icecube789 (Mar 18, 2012)

I don't know what peptide would be the best to try 1st. I was thinking cjc 1295 at about 50-75mcgs. I won't be taking them until I'm done with my current cycle. any suggestions? Or should I go ahead and run it while on cycle? I don't know what peptide would be the best to try 1st. I was thinking cjc 1295 at about 50-75mcgs. I won't be taking them until I'm done with my current cycle. any suggestions? Or should I go ahead and run it while on cycle?


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Mar 18, 2012)

CJC on it's own is useless, it needs to be paired with a GHRP. And why does your post repeat itself?  If you guys expect us to take the time to type out a response to these questions, the least you could do is take the time to type your own questions.  I'm sick of all these threads being started by copying and pasting questions from other forums.  Do a little leg work.


----------



## returnofthdragon (Mar 18, 2012)

On cycle or off is great.  CJC1295 and ghrp 2,6 or ipam is a good beginner combo.


----------



## aminoman74 (Mar 18, 2012)

Do a combo ipam/cjc without dac.


----------

